# Pictures from our annual family hunt



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here are some pictures from our annual family pheasant hunting outing. We try to all get together over the same 3 days (usually the second weekend with teacher's convention falling on that weekend).

This first picture is our first day with our limit of 15 birds. From the left is my father in law's friend Terry, my good buddy Papapete, myself with Papapete's dog Whitney, my father in law Bill, and my brother in law Jason.










Next is our next day's limit. We got this limit in about 2 hours. Whitney is part Lab and part Rottweiler. She is a great dog. Real smart, enthusiastic, and a hard worker.










Jason and I before one of our pushes.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

looks like alot of fun, glad to see you got your limit...looks like missouri river area! great pics


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Looks like that poor dog is in the back of a head hanger! AKA dodge! :lol:

Great pics. Gotta love those annual hunts. They really make for great memories!


----------

